# Private inspector misses serious code violations



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2015)

Private inspector working for Hillsborough misses serious code violations

County issues "Stop Work" order, doesn't want inspector back.

By Steve Andrews July 23, 2015

http://wfla.com/2015/07/23/private-inspector-working-for-hillsborough-misses-serious-code-violations/

HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY, FL (WFLA) – A private building inspector, paid by Hillsborough county, missed serious code violations on an Apollo Beach remodel job.  The code violations were so serious, the county issued a “Stop Work” order.  8 On Your Side confirmed a private inspector, working for a company hired by Hillsborough county, somehow overlooked the fact that more work was underway at the home than the permit allowed.

“What the proper procedure we would have liked is for him to call back to the office and said, “Hey I came out to look at these windows and doors, and they’re adding walls, they’re moving walls,” Hillsborough county’s new Building Official Mike Rimoldi said.  The county is paying three companies between $54 and $58 dollars an hour for private inspectors to assist county building inspectors with a heavy load.

The three contracts total more than $530,000 dollars a year.  With benefits included, Hillsborough’s highest paid building inspector earns about $42 dollars an hour. So how did a private inspector miss renovations going on outside the scope of the permit that was issued?  “I don’t know that he missed it.  We would have appreciated it if he would have called up and said, “Hey I see additional work there, and that’s one of the things we’re trying to work through,” Rimoldi added.

The homeowner contacted the county because he was concerned about the workmanship on the project.  Rimoldi explained, the building department then sent out one of its senior inspectors to check things out. “Come to find out there was additional work being done there that wasn’t within the parameters of that original permit,” he said.  That’s important because plans to build or remove walls must be reviewed and approved to ensure a building’s integrity. The county issued a “Stop Work” order.

“The inspector’s job is to compare the plans with the work being completed and ensure that the work matches the plan,” Greg Yantorno, the president of the Building Officials Association of Florida stated. Concerns about private inspectors were raised at a June 25th meeting between county building inspectors and Hillsborough county Development Services director Adam Gormly

Notes of the meeting obtained by 8 On Your Side state, “Private providers not effective and missing sasfety issues.  Suggestions-hiring retired inspectors part time.”  Rimoldi says sending out of of its senior inspectors was redundant, it cost the county time and money.  The County does not want the inspector involved in the Apollo Beach issue to come back.


----------



## ICE (Jul 23, 2015)

Make one little mistake and they want you fired.  Inspectors don't get paid enough in Florida.  Hell, they're lucky that he found the house much less the violation.


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2015)

Companies named;;;;

http://wfla.com/2015/07/08/hillsborough-pays-private-inspectors-3-times-as-much/


----------



## conarb (Jul 23, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Companies named;;;;http://wfla.com/2015/07/08/hillsborough-pays-private-inspectors-3-times-as-much/


Looks like the inspectors are trying to unionize and found one instance where more work was being done than permitted, then called the local TV station to make their case, *This from one in the sidebar from the above link.*


----------



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2015)

As the owner of a "private" inspection company I can easily see the forest through the trees.  This is completely about maintaining the good old boys club and paying friends who are retired.  This is making a mountain out of a mole hill and they really need to be careful that they are not throwing stones if they may be living in a glass house.  Was this a mistake?  Yeah, probably was.  If this would have happened to one of their own inspectors I am sure no one would have known about it at all.  This is 100% pure BS for the personal gain.


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2015)

Well Jeff, I could tell you a tale or two...but then I would be twisting a tail or two.  We are getting close to having as many contract inspectors as regular employees.  Nobody quits working anymore....they retire and come back as a contractor.


----------



## JBI (Jul 24, 2015)

Bottom line, there are good and bad in every profession, including ours, be they bureaucrats or contract inspectors.

Weed out the bad ones, then pay the good ones their worth.


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2015)

Well also maybe the ahi did not spell out what they are do to and not do??


----------



## jar546 (Jul 24, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Well also maybe the ahi did not spell out what they are do to and not do??


Excellent point.  I'll give you a specific example that we experienced a few times.

We were contracted to "supplement" the AHJ who did not have all of his certifications.  We performed a variety of inspections but always knew what inspection(s) we were going out for.  One day one of my guys was sent out to do a rough electrical on a new home.  While he was there he noticed some plumbing problems (we did not do residential plumbing inspections in that town, only commercial).  Trying to be proactive and helpful, he mentioned to the GC that there were a few plumbing issues that he should have taken care of before the plumbing inspector comes out (flat venting, san Tees on back that are not vents, etc).  The GC responded by saying that the plumbing was already signed off by the AHJ.  We ended up getting a nasty phone call from the AHJ telling us to just inspect what we were sent out for and nothing else.

In the same town we had the exact same situation except this time we noticed structural problems with framing on an addition.  In this case I just called the AHJ (he missed those too) and told him there were framing issues and he needs to look at them.  They are more important than a flat vent.  Either way, it put us in a difficult spot so I just told the guys to simply put blinders on when they were there and only look at what we were being paid to inspect.  Not how we like to operate.


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice

More eyes on a building, the better it should be built


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 24, 2015)

So the AHJ did not have enough staff to handle the work load. From my experience it takes about 90 days to hire anyone in government. I have contracted with local employee leasing companies in order to hire former employees to help when short handed and the price is usually 1.5 to 1.75 times the hourly rate I am willing to pay. Most employees have no idea what other "cost" are involved over and above what their hourly rate is. Office space, vehicles, insurance, support staff is all part of that 54 to 58 dollars per hour they where being billed.

I agree if it was an AHJ employee the public would never know about it and the individual would be promoted if he was a state or federal employee.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 24, 2015)

How does an AHJ not have proper certifications?

How does one get hired to be the overriding authority if he is not qualified for the position?

Brent


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> How does an AHJ not have proper certifications? How does one get hired to be the overriding authority if he is not qualified for the position?
> 
> Brent


You're kidding right?  The less they know, the higher they go.


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2015)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Either way, it put us in a difficult spot so I just told the guys to simply put blinders on when they were there and only look at what we were being paid to inspect.  Not how we like to operate.


I have fought that battle way too many times.  I am the AHJ inspector and I am told to look the other way.  I don't comply and I get no respect in the department.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 24, 2015)

> How does an AHJ not have proper certifications?


The inspector and company need to be reported to the state board

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/build/index.html

[h=1]BUILDING CODE ADMINISTRATORS AND INSPECTORS BOARD[/h]

The Building Code Administrators and Inspectors Board is responsible for licensing and regulating building code administrators, building code inspectors, and building code plans examiners. The board meets regularly to consider applications for licensure, to review disciplinary cases, and to conduct informal hearings relating to licensure and discipline. The board engages in rulemaking to implement the provisions set forth in its statutes and conducts other general business, as necessary.


----------

